# Gunnery Sergeant Larry Trimmer



## JenKennings

After two tours in Iraq, my son is in Afghanistan......

During his second tour in Iraq, his unit solicited shoes and sandals from the folks back home and distributed them to the many shoeless children around their post.






During his first tour, early in the war, his unit tried to ensure that the people got enough to feed themselves, as not much commerce was happening.........







the unit never moved anywhere without plenty of candy for the kids.........







much too close............... Iraq, 2004







turning forty in Afghanistan 12/2/2009


----------



## Big Dog

Stay safe friend!


----------



## muleman RIP

Prayers for the safe return of all our guys. The MSM never points out the good our troops try to do for the folks over there. It is a long process to build good will with the folks who have been under Taliban dominance.


----------



## Doc

Congrats Larry.  He does us all proud.  Thanks to him for all he does for all of us!!!!


----------



## JenKennings

muleman said:


> Prayers for the safe return of all our guys. The MSM never points out the good our troops try to do for the folks over there. It is a long process to build good will with the folks who have been under Taliban dominance.



I disagree on the MSM comment......... Larry's unit's efforts have been written up at least three times to my knowledge....... he's also been interviewed on NPR once................

Is it that we see what we want to see ".....Still a man hears what he wants to hear and disregards the rest"......... ??
to bastardize a quote; "If I hadn't believed it, I never would have seen it "


----------



## rc2james

Thank you for sharing Larry’s story with us. He and his fellow troops are the true wealth of our nation and we will never be able to repay the dept that we owe to them. It is due to the unselfish sacrifices made by our nations’ young men and women in lands far from home that we are the nation that the world turns to today.


----------



## fogtender

That was great, followups would be great too!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

Semper Fi and Happy belated Birthday!!!!


----------



## Erik

good on him and his troops!


----------



## JenKennings

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100214/ap_on_re_as/as_afghanistan


----------



## lilnixon

Thank Larry and all his troops for their service. We will be praying for a safe return.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I would consider it a honor just to shake this mans hand .....

 Thank you and God Bless You Soldier .

   We (America)  will keep the home fires burning and the light is always on in the window to guide you home .


----------



## JenKennings

to anyone who's interested, Larry made the news again !


http://www.dvidshub.net/?script=video/video_show.php&id=79974


----------



## fogtender

JenKennings said:


> to anyone who's interested, Larry made the news again !
> 
> 
> http://www.dvidshub.net/?script=video/video_show.php&id=79974


 
Hope that guy retires and runs for public office...


----------



## JenKennings

.......Larry is back at base, after the big push.............
He reports that 31 days without a shower is a real stretch ...............


----------



## loboloco

God bless him and keep him safe.  Semper Fidelis.


----------



## RobsanX

Wow! Too close is right!!! I sure hope that some lasting good comes out of all this. Even so we may never see it in our lifetimes. We can only hope humanity will come to its senses and banish war to the history books forever.


----------



## JenKennings

Sgt. Trimmer's "Crib"







Sgt. Trimmer's Fan Club

Julianna






Jocelyn






"Daddy is our Hero !"


----------



## JenKennings

FYI Gunnery Sergeant Trimmer is now 1st Sergeant !!


----------



## Cowboy

Just found this JenKennings , Thanks for sharing & hope He comes home safe soon . Congrats on the promotion as well , sounds well deserved . Thank Your Son for His service . Bob


----------



## JenKennings

Thx, Cowboy;
I will pass your post along to him 
JK


----------



## Cityboy

JK, Love the pics of the kids!

To Larry: 

Top, congrats on the new stripe! Stay safe and get home to those two beautiful little girls! 

Semper Fi!

John


----------



## rc2james

Congratulations to a true American Hero. 
I just don’t have the words to express the gratitude for the selfless sacrifices made by Larry and his fellow soldiers. Thank you JK for the undates and the pictures are great!


----------



## JenKennings

April newsletter................ wouldn't upload ; Sorry !


----------



## joec

Thanks and hope he stays safe. Two of my son's served in the first Gulf War as well as other hot spots. Now they have sons that have served one Iraq the other in Afghanistan.


----------



## Cowboy

JenKennings said:


> April newsletter................ wouldn't upload ; Sorry !


 I,m hoping it was good news & all is well JK . My thoughts & prayers are with Larry


----------



## JenKennings

May Newsletter; attached !

As you'll know from the Newsletter, his unit is ON IT'S WAY HOME !!

Larry will arrive in D.C. on Wednsday, 6/9, and will be met by his wife and  kids.  They coop there overnight, then proceed home the next day.  
He'll get a  State Police escort from his 295 exit to his house (about six miles) where the  Williamstown (?) fire dept. will be waiting, with a huge banner hanging between  two fire trucks.

If any of y'all are anywhere close, come to the party !!


----------



## Cowboy

Great news JK , it would be great to see some pics of the homecoming . Once again thanks for the update & please thank him for His & the units service again  .


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

His Homecoming pictures can be seen here.


----------



## JenKennings

Afghan Souvenir Photos


7th Civil Affairs Group (1st Sgt Trimmer is far left, standing, in both photos)












"Grease" for the Hearts & Minds Machine





What it's all about.............





Housing for Officers and NonComs






The Shovel Project.... Every Farmer gets two !












Toby Kieth in "Concert"











The "Dog Pound"




Supply Dump





Larry informs me that every ride in this contraption was scarier than the last............


----------

